# PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Coming soon...*


*Some rules may apply.




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*

humm i wonder what fourm u got this idea from


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*



TheRoc5 said:


> humm i wonder what fourm u got this idea from



Don't hate.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*

I'm still waiting for this


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*

I haven't forgot about this trust me...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I haven't forgot about this trust me...


Well then what are you waiting for?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*



Larry Legend said:


> Well then what are you waiting for?



It's just that I've been having alot of trouble with my CC, and I only have one which is another problem....But it should all be fixed by next week, so I promise it won't go later than that I promise...

And sorry for the long delay guys....I ask you to please bare with me.... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*

You could do like they did and have people guess the Pacers draft pick


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*



The Birdman said:


> You could do like they did and have people guess the Pacers draft pick



Yeah that sounds real good, and I'm also thinking about this constest being for Pacer fans only.....gotta keep it in the family you know.... :cheers:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah that sounds real good, and I'm also thinking about this constest being for Pacer fans only.....gotta keep it in the family you know.... :cheers:



Of course but you know I'm a Pacer fan right?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual *Free SM Giveaway...*



The Birdman said:


> Of course but you know I'm a Pacer fan right?




Of course.... :cheers: :cheers:....but if you win, you gotta start posting here like crazy... :biggrin:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest*

Everyone try to guess who the Pacers will take at #17 tommorrow. You can also guess who'll they'll take at #45. Get 10,000,000 points for each right guess. Yeah, I know 10,000,000, that's a lot  but I have to give something away. If more than one person gets it we'll split up the points. 

This could be your chance to get your username in italics or make it glow like you always wanted!

I'd pay to sticky this but since I can't get in to the bank I won't be doing that.

HELP: Does anyone know how I donate to people? I've clicked the link by their Points but it won't work.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest*

17- Jordan Farmar
45- Ryan Hollins


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest*

1. Farmer
2. Diaz


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest*

17. Hilton Armstrong
45. Hassan Adams


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



The Man said:


> HELP: Does anyone know how I donate to people? I've clicked the link by their Points but it won't work.


Only SM's can. We can let Pacerholic to donate to the winners.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*

17. J.J. Redick
45. Darius Washington


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest*

Sergio Rod
Diaz


----------



## republidan (Jan 25, 2006)

<nm>


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



Pacers Fan said:


> Only SM's can. We can let Pacerholic to donate to the winners.


Damn I guess I'll have to join up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*

Quincy Douby #17
Paul Davis #45


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*

#17 Jordan Farmar #45 Ryan Hollins


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



DannyGranger33 said:


> *17. J.J. Redick*
> 45. Darius Washington


NO!


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*

Well I bought an SM membership so I can donate to the winner now. I just don't know when I become an SM


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



The Man said:


> Well I bought an SM membership so I can donate to the winner now. I just don't know when I become an SM


It'll probably take a week or so if you used paypal, or longer if you sent it.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



Pacers Fan said:


> It'll probably take a week or so if you used paypal, or longer if you sent it.


Thanks, I guess the winner will just have to wait a week


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest*

1st Round - Alexander Johnson
2nd Round - ?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



Pacers Fan said:


> We can let Pacerholic to donate to the winners.



I'll donate the cash to whoever wins don't worry about it...and also whoever wins I will buy them a SM (Pacer Fans only!!!)....I can't use my CC, but I will mail the payment in, so the winner might have to wait a bit longer, but I promise that I will...

Good luck to you all... :cheers:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'll donate the cash to whoever wins don't worry about it...and also whoever wins I will buy them a SM (Pacer Fans only!!!)....I can't use my CC, but I will mail the payment in, so the winner might have to wait a bit longer, but I promise that I will...
> 
> Good luck to you all... :cheers:


Damn, right after I bought an SM....

1: JJ Redick
2: Pops Mensah-Bonsu


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



The Man said:


> Damn, right after I bought an SM....



Sorry doggy, but at least you'll have the satisfaction of knowing that you're helping BBB to the fullest, so it's all good right... :cheers:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sorry doggy, but at least you'll have the satisfaction of knowing that you're helping BBB to the fullest, so it's all good right... :cheers:


So if I win can I pick who gets the SM?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*



The Man said:


> So if I win can I pick who gets the SM?




If it's a Pacer fan then definetly.... :cheers:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: *DRAFT CONTEST!!* Guess the Pacers picks win POINTS!!!*

I think we should say no more guesses now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway/Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest *Merged**

So since no one won, any suggestions as to who should I award the prize to??


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway/Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest *Merged**

Me! , umm maybe I'm wrong but I think someone had posted Alexander Johnson for our first round pick, obviously wrong but I guess he was the closest.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway/Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest *Merged**



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> So since no one won, any suggestions as to who should I award the prize to??


When summer league rosters come out, guess who leads the Pacers in ppg?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway/Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest *Merged**



Pacers Fan said:


> When summer league rosters come out, guess who leads the Pacers in ppg?




Yeah I like that idea, and so it is...Thanx PF... :cheers:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway/Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest *Merged**

I'll go with James White


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: PaCe'S 1st. Annual SM Giveaway/Guess the Pacers draft pick Contest *Merged**

David Harrison


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

whens the next one?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> whens the next one?


We're still on the first one. You might want to PM Pacerholic about it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I sincerely apologize for the long wait, to make up for it I will give away 2 memberships*.....I wanna start a new contest but I don't really have any ideas so if anyone wants to give any suggestions they're welcomed to do so......Again I'm very sorry for the delay, but let's get this new one rocking.....:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Oh and BTW add me to your DG club iNdIaNa31PaCeRs...:cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Guessing our final record would have a been a good one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I sincerely apologize for the long wait, to make up for it I will give away 2 memberships*.....I wanna start a new contest but I don't really have any ideas so if anyone wants to give any suggestions they're welcomed to do so......Again I'm very sorry for the delay, but let's get this new one rocking.....:cheers:


Maybe if someone ever guesses the score exactly correct, you could give one to him/her.

High scorer of the night for a big game.

Guessing the wins and losses for Indy in one month.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Oh and BTW add me to your DG club iNdIaNa31PaCeRs...:cheers:


definately


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Maybe if someone ever guesses the score exactly correct, you could give one to him/her.
> 
> High scorer of the night for a big game.
> 
> Guessing the wins and losses for Indy in one month.



:cheers: :buddies:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> definately



:cheers: :buddies:...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> *Coming soon...*
> 
> 
> *Some rules may apply.
> ...



*Restricted to Pacer fans only...


----------

